# Canon EOS Rebel T4i Winter Question



## imtravy (Oct 10, 2012)

Hey guys, so I live in Duluth Minnesota and winter is just around the corner. I would like some tips on how to make sure my new T4i stays perfect when I'm outside and it doesn't get ruined.
Thanks


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 10, 2012)

Use a weather sleeve. 
Keep silica gel in your camera case. I keep one of those little favor pouches from weddings/showers, etc that people put candy in full in my camera bag, one in my lens bag and I think there are 2 or 3 in my rolling gear case. It all adds up to a full can that you can purchase in a craft store. 
Allow the camera to acclimate to the temperature or you will have a condensation/fogging problem. 
Do not remove the lens from the body until after the camera has warmed to room temperature and all condensation is long gone. 
I don't change lenses outside in less than perfect weather, but I use one lens for most things anyway, so I haven't really needed to.


----------



## imtravy (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. What lens do you use the most when you shoot?


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 10, 2012)

70-200 f/2.8 OS covers about 85% of my shots. I have to switch to a wide only for full body portraits and groups, otherwise I try to use the 70-200


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 10, 2012)

Good advice above.  The most important one is that you don't bring a very cold camera into a warm/humid environment without some protection.  For example, if you are outside and it's well below freezing the camera & gear will get cold.  If you then go into a building or warm vehicle, humidity in the air will condense on the cold gear (inside and out).  So to keep your gear from getting wet, you need to protect it from the warm air until it has a chance to warm up.  The best way is to use an airtight bag like a zip lock.  At the very least, keep the gear zipped up in a camera bag and let it warm up gradually before you open it.  

Also, be aware that cold temps will kill the battery really fast.  The best way to deal with this is to have two or three batteries and keep the spares close to your body, inside your coat.  When the one in the camera dies, switch it out with a warm one.  The cold one should regain it's life when it's warmed up.


----------

